# Came across this the other day.



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

I was literally angry when I saw this.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the customer would have been madder

Which one of your guys installed it?

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I think the customer would have been madder
> 
> Which one of your guys installed it?
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Lol it wasnt us. It was actually a HVAC company. They do nice work too...on their furnaces. It was done on the DL. I cant wait for the inspector to see it when he inspects the work I did, hes gonna s%#t a brick.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Niiice. So, which one is the exhaust?...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

"This other hole must be extra"


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like someone had venting route/height issues. How could you live with yourself with work like that?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm getting sick to my stomach looking at these pictures


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

The vent is the 90, only glued at the top of heater. The intake doesnt even have the screen in it, its bad enough that its in the basement, let alone not using a screen. I can't wait to find the critters that are going to be living in there. Lol


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't agree with the way the install looks, not to thrilled with screen not on it. But In some cases if the room/basement is big enough you don't have to take the intake out due to the room has enough intake air in the room for it. I myself has not done it that way. Some people don't like a whole bunch of pipes sticking out of there house like a porkypine.

Just saying!


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

3KP said:


> I don't agree with the way the install looks, not to thrilled with screen not on it. But In some cases if the room/basement is big enough you don't have to take the intake out due to the room has enough intake air in the room for it. I myself has not done it that way. Some people don't like a whole bunch of pipes sticking out of there house like a porkypine.
> 
> Just saying!


Agreed, but theres no excuse for what was done. Its a shame that a very respected company would #1 instal this hwh looking like that, #2 do a hwh in the first place. I found out a hvac company installed it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Did it work? That is the question. As ugly as it looks, does laying a unit on its side effect the operations. :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

They used red colored pex for hot and cold, now how will you tell which one is cold.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> They used red colored pex for hot and cold, now how will you tell which one is cold.


I know....it was hard but I knew it was a 50/50 chance I would get it right.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

is it installed horizontal?!! I know Rinnai's CANNOT be installed horizontal! But maybe other brands can?

http://www.rinnai.us/documentation/downloads/U287-1821x01(00)_V53i_and_V53e_(2-17-2011).pdf

see page 15


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

MikeS said:


> is it installed horizontal?!! I know Rinnai's CANNOT be installed horizontal! But maybe other brands can?
> 
> http://www.rinnai.us/documentation/downloads/U287-1821x01(00)_V53i_and_V53e_(2-17-2011).pdf
> 
> see page 15


No its not horizontal, sorry I took the pix. w/ my camera phone and didnt realize they were sideways. The 4" drain is running parallel to the floor.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Abel Plumber said:


> , #2 do a hwh in the first place. I found out a hvac company installed it.


What is an hwh? :whistling2:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> What is an hwh? :whistling2:


That would be a hot water heater

See you learned some thing new today


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> That would be a hot water heater
> 
> See you learned some thing new today


So this must be a booster heater in a restaurant to heat the exisiting hot water compared to a water heater that heats cold water.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> So this must be a booster heater in a restaurant to heat the exisiting hot water compared to a water heater that heats cold water.


It could be that or if you pipe two hot water tanks in series .... The first one would be a CWH and the second one a HWH

Both are still Hwts


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> It could be that or if you pipe two hot water tanks in series .... The first one would be a CWH and the second one a HWH


Touche


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Associated Plum said:


> What is an hwh? :whistling2:


That's why they used all red pex...

There is no cold....


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> It could be that or if you pipe two hot water tanks in series .... The first one would be a CWH and the second one a HWH
> 
> Both are still Hwts


If I understand this right cold in as normal and hot out goes into cold in on second unit?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Is that cvpc 636 nice sharkbites too !


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

galvanized too


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

I cant wait for the inspector to check what we did. When he sees that water heater hes gonna s--- a brick. And now the hvac guy has his sticker all over it.


----------

